

Wherein Peter attempts to establish his testing cred - wglb
http://www.gigamonkeys.com/blog/2009/10/08/testing-cred.html

======
pcestrada
Interesting discussion on Peter Seibel's experiences with TDD and unit
testing. I think one factor that clouds this discussion is that people tend to
conflate testing in general, with the practice of test driven development.
Testing your code is a good thing; running your code a couple times is
testing, though it may not be as rigorous or repeatable as a suite of unit
tests. Driving your design by first writing tests... well I think the jury is
out on that one. It may work in some problem domains, but not all.

